# Gulp Sand Fleas



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Ive went out twice using the Gulp Sand Flea in Orange Burn with no luck as of yet. I was fishing the OK Island and East of Destin... Has anyone else had any success with the Gulp Fleas for Pompano??


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

I went 2 weekends ago between Destin and FWB, 3 rod, double hook rigs a gulp flea on 1 hook and a fresh dead bay shrimp on the other. Two Bonnethead sharks on the shrimp, the fleas looked the same after 3 hours. Now since I didn't catch a pomp on any of the rigs it might not be a fair test.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think they work as well as live sand fleas, but I sometimes put one on my rig in case my bait falls off.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I caught a pomp on one just once...but I think he rode the pomp short bus.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

ive caught plenty on them and on the jerk shad cut up into sections (after pinfish pull the tails off)


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Not looking good for the Gulp Sand Flea....


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Maybe I'll have to get some more and try them again. Are the Gulp fleas the best of the ones out there if I did try'em? I've not given in to the frozen ones and I guess I should try the Gulps and see if it helps....:hungry


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought some to, but have yet to try them. ALWAYS keep in mind that a lot of those artificials are made to catch the fisherman and there wallets toooooooooo..... I have boxes of stuff to prove this theory..... Great post! I hope somebody does slay them with those Gulp's and lets us know..... Tight lines, T

PS I took a yellow fire tail stringray grub with a 1/4 oz led head, bit the tail off and limited out a couple of different times last year, so I guess you never know... Good luck.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Save your money. I think for the most part they are snake oil.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I use gulp fleas to tip my pomp jigs when fresh fleas aren't available. They work great! I have heard of little success using them on a hook rig though..


----------

